

The secret history of Star Wars [4.6 MB PDF]  - alexwg
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com/The_Secret_History_of_Star_Wars.pdf

======
ambition
It would be nice in cases like this to include a warning in your title about
the file size, e.g., "The secret history of Star Wars [4.4MB PDF]."

~~~
alexwg
Done!

~~~
fff123
Why is this SCRIBDed?

It's got to be the dumbest URL I've seen...

[http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://secrethistoryofstarw...](http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com/The_Secret_History_of_Star_Wars.pdf)

The REAL URL is
[http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com/The_Secret_History_of_Sta...](http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com/The_Secret_History_of_Star_Wars.pdf)

Non-linkjacked.

Don't tell me it's for traffic reasons -- this story on YC News is not going
to bring down anyone's site.

